# New patio pond 50 gal



## SushiOops (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi I'm new here and this is my new 50 gallon. It is stocked with Endlers and planted with anacharis.


----------



## SushiOops (Aug 5, 2013)

The images dont seem to be showing up


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You got make at least 3 post before you can post pics I think,If you introduce yourself in the new member intro thread I think you'll be up to 3.Or you just say ok to me!\Either way welcome and looking forward to seeing your pond.


----------



## Vindoo (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats good to know...As I'm working my way towards 3 as well!

*old dude


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your pond pics. Welcome!


----------



## mjoycela (May 13, 2014)

On my way to 3 also...

Until know, I didn't know what an Endler was...thx!


----------

